
Ask HN: How did you calculate your 2017 cryptocurrency capital gains? - jonlerner
For those that sold&#x2F;traded cryptocurrency in 2017, did you file your cryptocurrency capital gains taxes? How did you calculate them? How long did it take you? What cost basis method did you use?
======
jonlerner
Btw I'm the co-founder of CoinTracker
([https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)) and we think we
have a solution that takes the immense pain out of this problem.

